# Steering wheel interchanges



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Do all Dasher and Quantum steering wheels interchange with each other, or was there a change during some model year?

Also, what are the interchanges with different years of Golf's (Rabbit's), Jetta's and Scirocco's?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I had '80 & '81 Dashers, '82 Quantum, '88 QSW and all use MKI steering wheels.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## tyson24 (Sep 22, 2012)

*small spindle*

any smaller shank style wheel should fit. so as someone already said you need an mk1 wheel. im prety sure theres only the two different sized cores so the smaller of the two is what you want. my 90 mk2 takes the larger of the two and my 84 quantum has the smaller core.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

I had one form a MK3 installed for awhile.


----------

